# Best food for boxers



## loubar (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm quite new to this so apologies if I'm getting it all wrong!!!
My boxer dog is almost 2yrs old and we are thinking of changing his food. When we got him as a pup he was on skinners and then we changed him to Hills Science plan due to vets advise. However both of these foods turn his number twos a bit messy. Sorry for that info. He seems to lick his bottom quite a bit and we wondered if this is because his number 2's are always soft?
If any one has or had a boxer can you give me your thoughts on the food you use.
Thank you
Lou :wink:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

You're in luck. One of the members recently created the following post
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

You'll get 101 answers to this question ranging from raw to specific brands. Key thing to bear in mind is you should look at what you feel your dog needs and then, if looking at dog food look at the ingredients.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

We feed Dora on Arden Grange, This is what the breeder feeds all her dogs on, Her coat is so so soft and her business are as perfect as they can be


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

All dogs will be different some boxers may be fine on both of those but yours is not.

Reason for the vet saying get Hills is because they are sponsored by them 

Also depends on how much you are wanting to spend etc...

Ones to look into could be Royal Canin *they have a Boxer specific food*, Burns, Fish4Dogs, Arden Grange, Orijen, all fairly expensive food but all very good quality...

And seeing as you're buying Hills I'm guessing money isn't too much of an issue as in my opinion Hills is overpriced for what it actually contains, for the same price you can get much better food 

Is your Boxer allergic to any ingredients? How often is he going for a number 2 etc?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Eukanuba - Thats a no, no! 

we feed a raw diet, swapped over in 2008 if I remember rightly, best thing we ever done!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I always thought Eukanuba was up there with the likes of Arden Grange, Burns etc?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

> I always thought Eukanuba was up there with the likes of Arden Grange, Burns etc?


Do a quick google search, and read some of the facts - if you believe the above you may well be a wee bit shocked.
I personally wouldnt feed it, if it was the last food on earth - Its on par with Iams.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Wasn't going to suggest Iams, due to their testing ways that I read a while back.

Eukanuba has been removed, it's about £50-£60 a bag sometimes anyway.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Iams and Eukanuba were initially created by the same company.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Maybe that's why I always get the two mixed, they're so similar. Anyways best wait til the OP answers the questions


----------



## loubar (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for all your help so far guys, i will be having a good old read of the dry dog food index.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

We need pictures of your woof


----------



## loubar (Sep 6, 2011)

H0lly said:


> We need pictures of your woof


you'll need to bare with me as am still getting to grips with this!!!!


----------

